# robbed in spain



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

this maybe not the place for this , but here you go . my wife and i had a lovely time staying in calpe on the campsite , mid jan mid feb , clean site fantastic manager and staff , but i am sorry to say how snobbish the brits are . 1 or 2 speak the rest are just rude , it may be that an ex biker , got a long platt and dont dress like them , dont know , my wife is always smart and and says morning or what ever , as i do , but not much reponse comes back , upsets her , but to me its thier loss , anyhow , we had been there a few days when a stargazer parked up in front of us an a brit and his , i must say his lovely partner , sadly she was not to well for most of the time we were there, this guy spoke but not much option really , we have a autocruise as well and for those who dont know autocruise have a weird way of fill the water tank you have to have plastic clips to connect the pipe , a day or 2 before we were leaving this guy broke his clips , and he told me , they have 2 clips you manage with 1 ; if he had asked me i would given him 1 , but no . sunday we had a hire car so we give him a lift to a bar to meet an old friend and a ride back no ploblem to , later me and my wife were in our camper have a read . saw him looking thru the window screen to see if anyone was there , didnt see us , next thing heard the cover open , thought he was having a look to see how they fitted or what ever ,next morning packing to leave , check my water connections , there were gone , asked this guy or should i say gentelman , cos he was a mason , if he knew anything about them , the reply was , no , i didnt really expect anything esle , i dont like confrontation because being an ex biker i have a limited vocabulary and i cant argue with pompous arseholes


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Some People*

Hello!

Some people, me included some days, just like to keep themselves to themselves.

Especially the day I had two attempted robberies.

TM


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

i can understand that , but good morning , good evening ,costs nothing , and you still would nt steal from people around you , well i would nt


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*robbed*

Thats a bloomin shame bud hope it did not sour your hols, have to say we keep ourselves to ourselves also but dont go round nicking other peeps gear ,we were in the Highlands a couple of years ago cant remember exactly where but parked up in a town carpark next to another m/h for a visit to said metropolis center, came back to find other m/h gone as well as 1 of our side marker lights


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> i dont like confrontation because being an ex biker i have a limited vocabulary and i cant argue with pompous arseholes


Yeah, but is the other bloke still walking :?:

I'll get my coat


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

As you say it doesn't cost anything to say good morning etc.
I'm just Mister normal & I get snubbed as well,I think its to do with the fear of strangers & keeping yourself to yourself.

As for your clips its obvious who took them !!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't remember an occasion when our neighbours haven't been friendly. I guess you were unlucky, I'm sure it's mostly friendly people who share this hobby


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Baza, I switched from touring on the bike to a camper 5 yrs. ago.
To me the thing that is most noticable is how friendly other motorhomers are as they drive past, nice wave ect. 
However once parked up on a site they usually don't want to know sometimes to the point of being what I would call ignorant. Most conversations have to be forced, only then do they become friendly. I used to put this down to the majority being cityfolk who may not be used to passing common pleasantries with strangers.
However you only have to look at some of the snide backstabbing comments made on this and other similar sites, to judge what some owners are like.
Strange though, if you are parked-up in remote out of the way spots, they will seek you out and park alongside. 
On the positive side I have met some of the nicest people going, when touring in van, (usually when wildcamping) forming very real and lasting friendships. 
Overall though I'm not impressed with the change bike to van. and now there's little chance of getting the wife back to travelling on the bike for 3 mths at a time.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

baz, don't suppose you got the reg. no. of the guy's van? Hope it's not somebody from this site. Chances are you will come across him again, sometime. I'd be out of the van challenging anyone rummaging through our kit uninvited.

While accept that people may not want a full-blown conversation, there's no excuse for not passing the time of day when spoken to, it's good manners if nothing else.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Robbed*

Sorry to read about this, it is not good to be honest.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Robbed*



Rapide561 said:


> Sorry to read about this, it is not good to be honest.
> 
> Russell


Not sure what you mean Russell surely it is good to be honest no matter what anyone else is like.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Bazza learned years ago never judge a book by its cover.We were in Amsterdam staying on a camp site there were five lads from near 
us at home. Heavy metal band staying in Amsterdam doing little gigs for little money.Long hair torn clothes the works but every day they got us in to their old transet van and showed us the sites lovely young men.We have lost touch now but they called at our home a few times after.I have met many crooks in my life in three piece suits presto


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Bazajacq,

I'm shocked. But not too surprised. Brits abroad can behave worse than they would in the UK, perhaps because they think there is less chance of arrest and punishment and that makes them less inhibited when it comes to thieving from other campers. Brits stealing from other Brits is a big problem on campsites at Le Mans 24H circuit. Fans tend to blame the local French travelling folk / gypsies but the reality is that most of the campsite criminals are other so-called race fans. 

Last summer I had my windscreen wipers stolen by some scrote who swapped them for his worn out raggedy ones. As if I would not notice the difference. Why? A new set is cheap enough. Grrr.

Anyhow, I don't care if you are an ex-biker or whatever, we will be happy to chat and share cold beers if you ever meet us on a site.


SD


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sad world we live in , he wants his fingers breaking, I have just had a small concrete statue stolen from outside my house in UK :x , so Brits don't change whilst abroad

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Being an ex biker makes no difference to you and the situation you found yourseldf in. I find that the German,Welsh and Irish are more sociable on hols than Brits .Except in hotels then the Germans come lower down the scale.
You can park up to me anytime and I will buy a baseball cap with a pony tail so that i do not feel the odd one out.
Whilst caravaning a few years ago we had a wastemaster stolen during the night.
We got on fine with the couple next to us.
The couple next to us had gone out for the day when we got up.
It was our departure day.
I walked round the sight and did not see another wastemaster in use.

Our return ferry port was Roscoff and a week later we pulled onto the overnight area, lo and behold the same couple had parked up and had gone into town.
Underneath the unit was my wastemaster. I knew it was mine because everything I oown that goes outside has our postcode engraved on it.
I simply put it in our Cvan.
I wound one of his rear corner steadies down and put a pdlock through the holes .
Then i moved to the oposite side of the overnight stay area.
My actions still fill me with pride.

Dave p
He missed the morning ferry


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Gone through the same Baz, I don't know if it's same as the alleged North South Divide, We were at a camp site in Ypres about 4 years ago, There were three brit MH's there one at the side of us and two opposite us, We could not get even a smile from them, Yet a German MH about three away from us would come over and chew the fodder and we shared drinks together on a couple of different occasions, I now wait until spoken to. 

And as you say it is their loss.


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

This all sounds a bit depressing to a newcomer! I was hoping that it would be an easy way to socialise abroad on sites being a motorhomer!


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

So is it quite common having your stuff nicked when on site ?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have been Camping now over 25 years and have never had anything stolen, But I have met one or two ignorant people.

Still there is a clown in every circus.

:lol:


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Or villages being denied their idiot !


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Patp, don`t worry, 
we have done 36 years caravaning and mhìng
The wastemaster and a foootball shirt of our sons have been the only things taken.

I am rather outgoing and will speak to anyone, park next to me and we will be fine.
Lady p knows that when I go for a shower i may be gone for two hours.

DAve p


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We were in Fontaine de Vaucluse, parked in the aire, sitting outside with a glass of wine in the sunshine when a beautiful new French m/h drew up in front of us. The French couple sorted out their TV aerial then stopped to chat. Later they went into the village for a meal and asked us if we would please keep an eye on their van, particularly the bikes on the back. We said yes but thought they were being a bit melodramatic as it never crossed our minds that other motorhomers might steal things. After reading this post perhaps they knew something we didn't.
Lala


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Being an ex biker makes no difference to you and the situation you found yourseldf in. I find that the German,Welsh and Irish are more sociable on hols than Brits .Except in hotels then the Germans come lower down the scale.
> You can park up to me anytime and I will buy a baseball cap with a pony tail so that i do not feel the odd one out.
> Whilst caravaning a few years ago we had a wastemaster stolen during the night.
> We got on fine with the couple next to us.
> ...


Brilliant Dave, I would have loved to seen it.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

well i would talk to you mostly about bikes but then i talk to anybody that i can get in an earlock Jeffro


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

thank you all for your positive comments baz


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I find that the German,Welsh and Irish are more sociable on hols than Brits .Except in hotels then the Germans come lower down the scale.


We Welsh ARE Brits Dave, well for the time being anyway - unfortunately that might change if the parochial pillocks in Cardiff get their way.

I'm guessing you meant English, but I would say even then, that some regions are more "matey" than others. (I have to say that, the current Mrs V is a Yorky :wink: ).


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Shame about the thread title. The fact that you were in Spain seems to be irrelevant. 

I thought it was going to be yet another ´Robbed in Spain´type thread.


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

no , it happen in spain ,


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

parked on the aire at cognag couple of years ago noticed a french m/homer plug in and then drive over his lead queried this later about 3 bottles gone when i thought of it and he said the cochon's will take anything not nailed down , he meant the locals i was very surprised i suppose very niavely, when on holiday i think everyone is as chilled as i am not thinking of course they are not


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry Mikeyv,
I know some really nice Welsh people. Met them all on holidays abroad.
In fact whenever we are challenged by johny foreigner regarding our nationality when abroad, and lager louts abound, I swiftly say we are Welsh.
We get a different reaction to saying we are English.

Dave Boyo P

I married a Yorky too, they make great puddings :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Robbed*



Rapide561 said:


> Sorry to read about this, it is not good to be honest





sallytrafic said:


> Not sure what you mean Russell surely it is good to be honest no matter what anyone else is like.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bazajacq said:


> i cant argue with pompous arseholes


Indeed - it's quite painful. I find using my mouth is generally much easier. 8O

Seriously, not a nice thing to happen - interesting you should mention he was a Mason. :twisted:

And incidentally - not that you'll be interested, I'm sure - I'll repeat what I said on the other recent "Robbed in Spain" thread. You weren't robbed - you suffered an extremely annoying theft (for the benefit of the worriers who become fearful of "robbery" thread titles, conjuring up being held up at knifepoint, which rarely happens).

Dougie.


----------

